# Chaos Dwarfs Online Contests



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Artisan's Contest XXXII has been launched, with its theme being warmachines of all kinds. Prizes up for grabs as always.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Golden Hat XXXVII is on, and it's a Hobgoblin painting competition. Remember than warriors from other armies in the act of brutally killing Hobgoblins also count.

As always, miniature and Warcolours coupon prizes are up for grabs.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Artisan's Contest XXXIII is up now, and it's an art competition! Draw or paint Hobgoblins. All styles welcome. And plenty of prizes up for grabs as usual.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Golden Hat XXXVIII is up now! With a complete flurry of prizes:


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Scribe's Contest XIII is up now! Its theme being a Chaos Dwarfs in Blood Bowl writing competition, with a 30-500 word limit. Plenty of miniature prizes on offer. Check it out!


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Artisan's Contest XXXIV is up now!

Sponsored by Old School Miniatures! Check out the special prizes.

Design a 1980s style unit, for a chance to have John Pickford himself sculpt a chosen entry into miniature format for OSM's range.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Chaos Dwarfs Online XXXIX is up now! Its theme is Boar and Bull Centaurs. Check it out, and all the prizes on offer.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Artisan's Contest XXXV is up now! Check out the prizes.

Combined miniature and art challenge based on the Horns of Hashut Human Warcry warband, though the scope is much expanded.


----------



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Golden Hat XL is up now! Plenty of prizes up for grabs.

The theme is Chaos Dwarf musicians. Break out the instruments and sound the horns of war!


----------

